# SQL Datumformat einer Spalte ändern



## RustedFX (23. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe mit $POST in die Datenbank ein Datum mit Datumformat wie folgt rein geschrieben: dd.mm.yy . (z.B. 04.05.2011)
Allerdings hatte die Spalte wo das Datum rein kommt als Datentyp 'date'.
Wenn ich also danach das Datum abfragen möchte kommt so ein komisches Datumformat raus:
2019-04-20

Frage:
Wie kann ich nun Datumformat einer Spalte in der Datenbank Tabelle ändern

Kann mir jemand helfen bitte.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Yaslaw (23. April 2012)

Annahme: $_POST - ergo PHP - in dem Fall warscheinlich eine MySQL-Datenbank

YYYY-MM-DD ist das Datumsformat bei MySQL für Datumsfelder. Es gibt kein anderes Format für ein Datumsfeld. Ein Datumsfeld ist aber auch kein Textfeld, sondern eben -- ein Datumsfeld. 
Du kannst die Ausgabe des Datumsfeldes in dem SELECT oder später in PHP ändern.

Version in MySQL ist das mit DATE_FORMAT()

```
SELECT 
    DATE_FORMAT(my_date_field, '%d.%,.%Y') AS my_date
FROM
    my_table
```

Version in PHP
Für PHP musst du aus dem String zuerst ein Datum machen und dieses kannst du dann formatieren
PHP/MySql Datumskonvertierung

```
$phpDate = strtotime( $mysqldate );
echo $date('d.m.Y', $phpDate);
```


----------

